# BBB



## addicted 2smoke (May 28, 2013)

Q View of buckboard













cooki 001.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013





    

Didn't,t get picks of it in wet brine.(sorry) Rub in brown sugar and garlic ready for hot smoke.













cooki 002.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Into smoker and away we go.













cooki 004.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






TBS













cooki 005.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Small piece ready.













cooki 006.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Love the mav.













cooki 009.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Smoking partner Tater.













cooki 010.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Ready to pack.













cooki 011.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Ready for freezer.













cooki 012.JPG



__ addicted 2smoke
__ May 28, 2013






Pay off.


----------



## addicted 2smoke (May 28, 2013)

Opps just noticed I put in cold smoke section please forgive me.


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

You are fine....I will put in a request to get it put there! 

Looks mighty tasty!

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

Looks Great, Addicted !!!!

Plate looks a little sparse!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## addicted 2smoke (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Kat.  Bear small plate was for my 89 year old mother in law. But was first time she has made a HAPPY PLATE in months.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

addicted 2smoke said:


> Thanks Kat.  Bear small plate was for my 89 year old mother in law. But was first time she has made a HAPPY PLATE in months.


OK----I can Dig it !!!

The older I get, the less I eat too!

You made her smile !!

Bear


----------

